# SMaSH Ale



## Eats shop (27/5/20)

Hey guys, so after more research and another few basic can brews I've decided a SMaSH would be a good place to start with my first AG brew.

I was thinking either an American or Australia pale ale.
I'd like to try a Pilsener also.

I'll be heading to the brew shop this weekend and wanted to ask what you guys would recommend.
Thinking about doing 2x 23lt brews to try two types.
I'm putting together a fermentation chamber over the weekend also.

Cheers guys.


----------



## Ralph (28/5/20)

Do a smash they are great to learn. Change one thing at a time every time you brew then it becomes your own personal recipe. Start with 5 kg pale malt and bitter with something Aussie say ella, 60min for 20 IBU, then add more at 15min say 8 IBU, more at 5min 6 IBU and a hop stand at 85 deg for 20 min and 4 IBU. S04 if you want some sweetness or us 05 if you like it dry. It is a good start for you to get a drinkable tasty beer.

good luck


----------



## Droopy Brew (31/5/20)

Eats shop said:


> Hey guys, so after more research and another few basic can brews I've decided a SMaSH would be a good place to start with my first AG brew.
> 
> I was thinking either an American or Australia pale ale.
> I'd like to try a Pilsener also.
> ...


For a pale ale just use Pale Malt and a good fruity hop. Mosaic, Centennial, cascade, Simoce, Amarillo, ElDorado- any of these would be a good choice although I have a soft spot for Mosaic. Avoid some of the Aussie aromomatic hops such as Ella and Galaxy. These hops can bring wondeful flavours buts it is easy to get astringency from it if using earlier in the boil due to high Co-humulone levels.
Keep your hop additions simple, enough for 10 IBUs at 60 minutes then an additional 20IBUs at 5 minutes. Depending on your hop choice and the AA% this will look something like 5-7g at 60 min and 40g at 5 min. throw the rest of the packet (ssuming 100g) in as a dry hop. Yeast- US05 or Nottingham at 18C will do the job. SO4 can produce some nice esters etc but I know many have stalling issues with this yeast so it may not be as user friendly as the other 2.

If you want to use Pilsner malt, I suggest a faux Pilsner (basically a Pilsner with an ale yeast).
5kg Pils, 20IBU Saaz at 60 min, 10IBU SAAZ at 5min, no dry hop. Use Nottingham and ferment at the bottom of its temp range- about 15-16C. Very simple and tasty recipe but it will be a big winner with any mates that cant be swayed by anything more exotic than a Corona.


----------



## Eats shop (31/5/20)

Droopy Brew said:


> For a pale ale just use Pale Malt and a good fruity hop. Mosaic, Centennial, cascade, Simoce, Amarillo, ElDorado- any of these would be a good choice although I have a soft spot for Mosaic. Avoid some of the Aussie aromomatic hops such as Ella and Galaxy. These hops can bring wondeful flavours buts it is easy to get astringency from it if using earlier in the boil due to high Co-humulone levels.
> Keep your hop additions simple, enough for 10 IBUs at 60 minutes then an additional 20IBUs at 5 minutes. Depending on your hop choice and the AA% this will look something like 5-7g at 60 min and 40g at 5 min. throw the rest of the packet (ssuming 100g) in as a dry hop. Yeast- US05 or Nottingham at 18C will do the job. SO4 can produce some nice esters etc but I know many have stalling issues with this yeast so it may not be as user friendly as the other 2.
> 
> If you want to use Pilsner malt, I suggest a faux Pilsner (basically a Pilsner with an ale yeast).
> 5kg Pils, 20IBU Saaz at 60 min, 10IBU SAAZ at 5min, no dry hop. Use Nottingham and ferment at the bottom of its temp range- about 15-16C. Very simple and tasty recipe but it will be a big winner with any mates that cant be swayed by anything more exotic than a Corona.



Thankyou very much! I'm on my way to the brew store tomorrow and I'll grab what's needed to do these brews  
I had another beer id like to do that's a amber ale.
I did one from a kit and added some malt and hops and it came out really well. Me and a few mates all liked it. So I'd like to do an amber again with AG.
Cheers again to you both


----------



## Droopy Brew (1/6/20)

Eats shop said:


> Thankyou very much! I'm on my way to the brew store tomorrow and I'll grab what's needed to do these brews
> I had another beer id like to do that's a amber ale.
> I did one from a kit and added some malt and hops and it came out really well. Me and a few mates all liked it. So I'd like to do an amber again with AG.
> Cheers again to you both


Ambers are one of my favourites. I prefer and American Amber which is hoppier but a traditional English style is also great.

A basic Amber recipe will be something like this:
4kg Pale malt
400g CaraAroma (Crystal 400)- this is an amazing malt and gives the red colour.
500g Rye- just works so well in an amber
50g of Roast Barley- accentuates the red, probably not typical of the style but I really like it and its not in enough volume to bring any noticeable roasty notes.

If American, hop similar to the Pale Recipe I gave you- Simcoe and Amarillo in equal amounts per addition is a winning combo. US05 or Nottingham yeast at 18C.

If traditional style, use EKG for 10IBU at 60 min, and 20 IBU at 5min. That will likely use most of 100g (low AA hop), whatever is left over can be dry hopped. This is where S04 would be a good choice as it will give off some esters for that English taste. Ferment it at 20C for 5 days then up it to 22C until done to push esters and also make sure it finishes the job.


----------



## Eats shop (1/6/20)

Cheers so much mate. I'll be sure to give them all a crack. 
I for the first time tried a porters today. For some reason I had tried it many many years ago and disliked it. Now tho.... Man, it's extremely good. 
Something I'll give a crack once I have got a few BIAB under my belt  

I've got my STC-1000 and fridge ready to tackle in the coming days.
Thanks again.


----------



## aJackTar (15/4/22)

Pretty easy to make your own smash on brewfather. This was actually coopers ale but that is not in brewfather, burston I am assured is pretty close.


----------

